# How Many Have Tried Linda's Calcium suggestion and have it NOT work?



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi all,Having read Linda's Calcium posts and seeing how many have been helped by Calcium, I decided to give it a try. I bought the Caltrate 600 + minerals (in the purple bottle.) I followed Linda's instructions, and finally ended up taking one whole tablet with breakfast, lunch and dinner. Also tried skipping the lunch tablet and other variations, but it actually made my D and cramping worse, no matter what I did.I commend Linda for helping all of those who have benefited and wish there were more angels like her that selflessfly offer help to others. I always love your posts, Linda!!But for me, the calcium has made me way worse, so after a few weeks of trying, I've given up and have gone back to metamucil capsules, which work best for me. (They don't make me feel 100%, but better than anything I've tried so far.)The question I'd like to ask is: How many people have tried Linda's Calcium suggestion and have had it NOT work?I'm asking because I'm curious to know if it works in most people; doesn't work in most people; or like everythig else, has worked for some and not others.Thanks!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Thanks for posting your question. I know it does not work for everyone as nothing does. Sometimes people do not follow the instructions correctly sometimes they think if this works any calcium will do and that is not correct. Some are more sensitive to the magnesium which you have in the calcium you chose to use (the one that works for me). Sometimes having other conditions and other meds to take, with some side effects, will have an effect not as good as I have had. Sometimes taking too many things at once and not giving the calcium a good try and giving up too soon may happen. I am always here to help anyone who may want some added assistance in trying to get it to work.So maybe if metamucil works for you but not completely you may want to try the metamucil with the added calcium they have now come out with or the calcium carbonate with just the vitamin d may be what it takes to help you.Linda


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm an A type so it didn't really work for me (I tend towards D) because even at a half a tablet a day it made me too constipated and of course as soon as I stopped it the D would come back. I think it's a great solution for those who handle it though. I WISH it had worked for me.


----------



## CASS508 (Aug 12, 2007)

calcium doesn't work for me, having tried it. so sticking to immod.


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your responses. Screamer, I wish it worked for me, too! It seems that tons of people have been helped by it, which is why I posted the original question. I am not on any meds and the only thing I take is metamucil capsules. I tried taking the Caltrate 600 D + minerals with my metamucil. That didn't work, so I ditched the metamucil and that made things worse. So I started metamucil again and got off the Calcium, and now and back to square 1. Oh well. Life could be worse!







Thanks again everyone, especially Linda.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Screamer,You can't say calcium actually did not help because it worked too well for you. I think if you switched to the calcium with the added minerals and it has about 50 mg of magnesium you may be able to benefit still from the calcium. Write to me if you want to try again.Linda


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Linda I have some with Vitamin D in the cupboard (sample pack I got from the chemist a while back). The last week I've had gastric flu so started taking the normal calcium (heh, I keep it in the cupboard and use it as a slow working immodium cause it doesn't hurt as much). I might give the other one a try. My D is kind of all over the place though.....some days are fine, some are looser and some are a nightmare. Mostly I just wish I could get rid of the pain. I'll email once the kiddies are at school for the day


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Screamer,What kind of pain are you having. Cramps, Spasms burning and where is the pain.Linda


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Pain, okay, the first one is that I feel on the verge of D ALL the time. Even if things are "normal" that day I feel super dodgy (very tiring to always feel like you're about to run to the toilet). It's not incomplete evac. cause it's in the lower stomach not my bottom. The other pains I get most often are burning type one's that feel like my insides are on fire and when I "go" I usually find it burns coming out too. My GI just told me that's normal with IBS







The other pain is just a low grade kind of achey crampy pain. Not much fun but at least it's somewhat bearable. Generally the pain is all below the belly button but I do sometimes get crampy pain under the rib cage (have had my Gallbladder checked and it came back normal. I think my GP is starting to think I'm imagining a lot of it). Is that your email addy in your sig?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Screamer,Do not let the doctors tell you it is in your head that is bull. They have very little to offer you so they try to blame you for the problem.Is the bowel movements yellowish. If they are burning it is most likely the bile acid passing through and it burns a lot. If the bile is a problem then it will cause irritation in the intestines and you just have that sick feeling all the time until you can get that to heal.Do you take any meds? That is my email address in my signature line. Do you feel nauseated. Do you ever have pain around the shoulder blade.That feeling of having to go even if you don't is something that gets better if you can get control of the diarrhea but is does take a while to let that feeling go.Linda


----------



## CharminLover (May 16, 2007)

Hi AllUnfortunately calcium did not help me at all either yet. I'm still trying, different strengths, different times etcI have IBS d and I also have fibromyalgia (very severe) that I take percocet for. The percocet doesnt even slow down the D.The next time I go to my DR I'm going to ask him to switch me to Tramadol for the pain as there are quite a few people saying that it has helped them.I hope you find something that helps you.Ami


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Charmin Lover,Are you taking any other meds over the counter or vitamins. Are you using calcium carbonate with vitamin D and no magnesium. I will try to help if I Can,Linda


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

I wish the calcium would make me C.....even with the imodium I am D......I have been taking the calcium too however this is the first week from tapering off the Entocort EC steroid and all the foamy bile D is back...............I was only having 1-2 a week on the steroid and now 3-4 a day....I haven't stopped the calcium however............I hope I can get this to stop.......I am utterly exhausted and I too sometimes I just have to pee and don't even have a feeling that I have to have a D and then Wallah..........foamy....post it note yellow bile D............I HATE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Mary::







))


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Mary,Are you using calcium carbonate without any magnesium. This is important. Are you taking 3 full tablets a day with your meals at least 4 or 5 hours apart. Do not take any vitamins I know for me I thought because I could not eat normally vitamins would be good but this is a mistake it only caused more diarrhea. Any other meds that may be causing diarrhea for you. Do you still have your gall bladder.Linda


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Linda..........I wrote you a while back.......No I do not have my gallbladder............I am taking the Caltrate 600D for bone and colon health.......It is almost a week that I am completely off the steroid so I am giving it a chance.........so far today I had a normal bm.......I am hoping my body was just adjusting to not being on the Entocort EC.......I have been on a soft diet since my fissure surgery and have found the food I can eat right now is a plain baked potatoe and baked fish..........I also have been eating OppOnn's chicken soup with rice in it........I hope I continue on like this........I have resorted to taking the imodium every day this week...........I was worried about re-injuring my recently repaired (7/20) fissure............I am using pampers sensitive wipes now too.............I must say 3 D a day is much better than the 20+ and still trying to work D..........Sometimes I can only eat one meal in the day......so then I am taking the one calcium on those days...........not because I can't eat.......when it gets bad I do not want to eat but I am really trying to get 2 meals in me a day and they are usually small......I am losing weight.........Mary::







))


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Mary,You are dealing with a lot right now so you need to take it slow. You can take the calcium without food but your will have indigestion and gas most likely. If you can not eat a full meal just eat something like a piece of toast or some crackers when you take it. You do have to take it at regular intervals through out the day for it to be successful and you are not doing that right now so don't give up on it yet.Linda


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi h8ibs - I tried Linda's calcium regimen a good month ago. It did not help but it didn't make matters worse either - just had no effect whatsoever. I tried to Caltrate 600D and took 3 whole tablets per day (one with each meal) for several weeks and did not change anything else I was doing. Unfortunately it had no effect. I was disappointed to say the least, but I guess everyone is different. I have severe IBS-D for 35 years. Presently, I am staying with the Citrucel powder and Align. Just got some Esdifan yesterday, so will see how that goes. I'm open to any and all suggestions, however. Unfortunately I had to stop the low-dose antidepressant due to side effects so the D got a little worse. Anyway, I thank Linda for the suggestion and it's great that it has worked for so many. Wearyone


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

Weary....I SWEAR that Citricul made me worse.........really too much fiber for me..........now if I need in-soluble fiber I just eat a plain tortilla.....or rice......or a baked potato...........and fish..........My surgeon tried to push the Citricel on me and I gave it a good try but it really made things worse.......I was helped by the calcium.........I ate some baked orange roughy and a plain baked potato for dinner and a calcium.......I had a much better day today............tomorrow will be one week off the steroid...........I think things may be looking up I hope......no D today at all...........I did take 1 Imodium..........Mary::







))


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Mary - Yeah, I know what you mean. Years ago I tried Metamucil and started with the recommended dose - disaster! It was WAY too much for me. So this time I started the Citrucel with only 1/4 tsp daily for about 10 days, then progressed to 1/2 tsp, etc. I am now up to 2 1/2 tsps daily, but it has taken me two months to get to this point. But it is helping so I am going to stay with it. Thanks, Wearyone


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

This is a little advice for those who give up on this too soon..I have been taking calcium for over a year and a half now.. When I get the occasional flare which I do like this last time.. when I ate something where I didn't ask how it was prepared and it had something in it which reacted on me... When I go into a flare.. where all is irritated.. I can't eat like I normally do.. I have to go down to the bland diet until I see things are improving... even with being on the calcium all this time doesn't eliminate all symptoms for me when my bowels are inflammed.. common sense tells you once you begin the calcium your bowels are in an unroar from all the irritation.. food, chemicals, irritants.. whatever.. You can't cure or heal that in an instant.. If you want to try something.. do it the correct way... eat a bland.. BRAT diet for awhile when you start the calcium.. at least give your body a chance to heal itself.. You can't expect it to stop instantly... but if you see some progress at least be willing to go it the right way... don't expect to be able to eat hot chili peppers and not have it burn the hell out of you.. and hot burning D ... it will... What I see here is people expecting instant relief.. and that might not be the case.. you may have to work at getting it ... it isn't a magic pill.. poof and your IBS is gone.. it takes some working out and tweaking ... and time to heal.. You just have to be willing to take the extra time and effort to help it along... if you don't then you haven't given it a fair try.. When I started the calcium.. I had already had myself following a bland diet before I found this site.. I had started my healing process... weeks before I started taking the calcium.. so when I did start taking it.. I had a head start on things.. and the calcium did help me... it took tweaking to find what was right along the way.. with ups and downs.. but I never gave up and I still don't ... I tweak where I have to.. and just keep treking.. I am one who knows she has to follow a trigger free eating plan.. I have resigned to this.. to me that is a small price to pay to feel better..


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

I agree.............even though I started to flare after tapering off the Entocort EC I didn't give up........I have been eating bland soft foods since 7/20 when I had my fissure repaired.......you bet I am going to be careful not to re-injure..........now a week and a half I am doing much much better..........still basically living off baked potatoes and fish but I have been having only 1 episode of D a day and no foam.........no bile.....no burning...............I am taking the calcium with my meals..............So I will not give up either ::







))Mary::







))


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Good for you Mary.. glad things are looking better for you.. it does take time to heal.. and it will as you are seeing progress...


----------

